# Fredericksburg/Hell Week



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Miss M and I have signed up for Hell Week out of Fredericksburg. We sure would love to ride the fixtes. We of course aren't going to have any problems with the distances but since it seems to be "Hill Country" what are the hills like?

Any places we should be sure to visit while there (by bike of course)?

Anything else we should know?


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

When I lived in Austin (about 6 years ago) I wasn't in to road biking at the time, but I think you'll have a blast. If you're comfortable riding through the hills in MD and VA, then you won't have any trouble. There is definitely some elevation change (and the area is beautiful), but not like the Appalachians, much less the Rockies. I'll post a pic later on tonight of that area last time I was down there.

Fredericksburg is about the same distance from San Antonio and Austin (less than 80 miles, so an easy ride for you two ). Austin: state capitol, 6th street (bars and clubs), Zilker Park & green belt if you want a bit of trail riding, and the unofficial motto is "keep Austin weird". Not sure if Barton Springs will be open then, but it's a spring fed natural swimming pool. Very interesting blend of people - college town, politics, conservatives and liberals, dot coms & technology surrounded by nice country side. San Antonio: Alamo, River Walk (shops and restaurants), lots of history, very flat.

If it's not too cold, floating the Comal river in New Braunfels is a great way to pass an afternoon. Or Schlitterbahn water park.

Between Austin and Fredericksburg is Pedernales Falls State Park. I've never been there, but it's on my list of places to go.

Looks like you'll be missing Octoberfest in Fredericksburg and the Folk Festival in Kerrville, but I'd highly recommend looking for some tex-mex and barbecue in the area.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

*almost forgot!!*

You'll be very close to Enchanted Rock State Park, which has been on my places to go list for far too long.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

*spelunking*

There are multiple large caves in the area with guided tours. Darn, I'm starting to miss living down there!


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Here's a pic from a little ways north of Fredericksburg.


----------



## cazdrvr (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi there! I ride in and around San Antonio, which could only be described as flat south of downtown towards the coastal pains. Most riding is on the far north side which begins the Balcones Escarpment, or the "Hill Country". There are some very nice rides around Fredericksburg. The climbing tends to be higher gradients for shorter distances versus nonstop elevation change in the mountains. Does Hellweek include a ride up some hills near Leakey and Vanderpool? If so, I have only ridden that in a car and motorcycles(a favorite ride with sportbikers). It looks like a tough hill to conquer. I think you will enjoy your ride!


----------



## cazdrvr (Oct 11, 2005)

Leakey Death Ride 108.1 miles


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was actually in the Leakey/ Bandera area last week. I was amazing. Great climbs! You will love this place. Word of Warning: This place has a lot of motorcyclists watch out for the guys on crotch rockets with a death wish.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Judging from the one photo that looks a tad hilly for fixed gears.

Bummers.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

MB1-

With only a brief glance at the route map for this year's event, I think you could probably do it on you fixte, but I don't think I could recommend it with a clear conscience. For the most part it's nothing but gentle rollers out there, but there will be some short and very steep hills that will really cramp your style. With fresh legs, I couldn't imagine much (judging from your ride reports) that would challenge you and the missus. Still though, after that many days and hours in the saddle options are nice in my opinion.

I could rattle on for hours about what to do/see down there, but my advice is just experience it organically. The others above have listed some great ideas. Otherwise I'd say if something looks interesting, stop and check it out. Most folks down in that area are more than willing to entertain and serve as unofficial tourguides. If you like German food and BBQ, Hell Week is the best way I know of to eat your way through that part of Texas relatively guilt-free.

Enjoy.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I love German food!*



texass4 said:


> ......If you like German food and BBQ, Hell Week is the best way I know of to eat your way through that part of Texas relatively guilt-free.......


MB1
Guilt free indeed.


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

Besides German food and the great countryside, F'burg is known for its shopping and the Nimitz Museum. The main drag through town is loaded with all kinds of interesting shops. People from all over Texas come to town to shop. If you're a WWII buff, make time to visit the Nimitz Museum - it's well worth the time.

One more suggestion - if you have the time, go east toward Johnson City. About 1/2 way to Johnson City is Stonewall, where the LBJ Ranch is located. It's worth a visit - lots of history there. Johnson City during the holidays is lit up in Xmas lights - very impressive.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Here's a link to the san antonio wheelmen gallery page. http://www.sawheelmen.com/rides/gallery.htm Photos of Boerne and Leaky are in the hill country.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

The hills in that area are generally short and steepish. Nothing is very long, but they are non-stop. Expect very few, if any flat sections to recover on. Riding it on a fixed would be very difficult, IMO, but I ride around Dallas and 2-3 minutes is a LONG climb for me. I think you'll want some gears, esp. near the end of the week. 

Make sure you ride the Willow City Loop. It's great, esp. if the bluebonnets are in bloom. At the end, you can head north and loop around and ride up to the Enchanted Rock ranger station. There is a nice section back into F'berg that overlooks a quarry that is very nice. It's probably the longest climb of the day, so make sure you have some gas left in the tank for that. Enchanted Rock is the only place I ever bonked and had to sag in. 65+ miles of climbing zapped this flatland clydesdale. 

It's a beautiful area. You will like the riding around there a lot. Wasn't there a ride report from the hill country in Communting/Touring? Very vague recollections of one.


----------



## Mashmaniac (Jun 21, 2004)

Don't try to ride it with a fixie. I'm a fairly decent rider and I ride Hellweek every year. Two years ago, I took my 52/39 with a 12-25 cogset. I switched it to a 12-27 the second day. I have to tell you, I literally got off the bike and kissed that 27 cog every friggin day. 

There's many hills, many steep, few places to stop and get water. One ride (Windows on Doss) has one (1) stop that you will see all day. (That's right 1!!. A country feed store with a sandwich bar) if you get worn out at some point in the ride then you're on your own to limp home since I don't think there's any sag support only other riders.

Then there's Leakey Death Ride which is called that for a reason.


Other than that, it's a wonderful early conditioning ride, with lots of ubbercycling types and wonderful scenery.


----------



## kwilkinson (Jan 24, 2007)

I have left the snowy confines of Chicago for the past 6 years for Hell Week. All of the routes are challenging but very ridable. The Leakey Death ride, an all time favorite, in my opinion is the hardest. Here is a link to one of the B rides, The Rock andthe Loop, that will show you some of the terrain. http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/522021. Hope this helps a little


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Poor Memory*



Mashmaniac said:


> Don't try to ride it with a fixie. I'm a fairly decent rider and I ride Hellweek every year. Two years ago, I took my 52/39 with a 12-25 cogset. I switched it to a 12-27 the second day. I have to tell you, I literally got off the bike and kissed that 27 cog every friggin day.


That is not my memory. My wife and I took our tandem as well as our singles and rode the century route every day. IIRC correctly I had a 12-23 on my single and did not have any problems and my wife probably had a 13-25 (with 650c wheels). Keep in mind that we road singles on the easier days so we could work together on the tandem on the hard days. Other than Leaky I think we only got into the granny gear a couple of times, mainly because we were tired. If you are only bringing one bike each then leave the fixies at home. If you have room to throw the fixies in the vehicle along with your regular bikes you may be able to choose a couple of the flatter days to take them out, especially if you do one of the B routes.



Mashmaniac said:


> ...There's many hills, many steep, few places to stop and get water. One ride (Windows on Doss) has one (1) stop that you will see all day. (That's right 1!!. A country feed store with a sandwich bar) if you get worn out at some point in the ride then you're on your own to limp home since I don't think there's any sag support only other riders...


Water, Water, Water. Manage your hydration well and fill up *every* chance you get. There are some long stretches with no interaction with civilization. You also need to be pretty flexible with your dietary choices. One day our lunch was at a biker bar and we had a sausage wrapped in a tortilla as that was the only choice. We got their last two bottles of water and the tap water was not potable but they had plenty of beer. Stuff your pockets with some bars/gels each day in case you are unable to get food. For support they give you an emergency cell phone number to contact but it is for true emergencies so carry a couple of tubes and be prepared for each days ride.




Mashmaniac said:


> ...Then there's Leakey Death Ride which is called that for a reason...


One of those epic rides that you have gotta do. My kid was down there for a USCF camp a year after Cindi and me and actually showed us a little respect after the finding out we road the tandem over some of the Leakey climbs.



Mashmaniac said:


> ...Other than that, it's a wonderful early conditioning ride, with lots of ubbercycling types and wonderful scenery.


We had a good time. Great change from snowy Indiana. Be cautious with the cattle guards, not bad, just be aware of them. Cant tell you much about sightseeing as after the ride we took our nap, sought food for dinner and then fell asleep early. If you are looking for an early season conditioning ride you might think about the Alabama Cycling Camp in a future year. My wife did that the year after HellWeek and enjoyed the riding a lot more. Not as many miles but better overall experience for us.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

MB1 you're goiing to love riding around the Fredericksburg area. We've been getting a good bit of rain here so there's a good chance that the wildflowers will be out in abundance.
Here's a couple of Ride Reports that I've done in the past that goes through this area:

Here's a ride that does a loop from the town of Utopia over to Vanderpool to Leakey to RIo Frio and then back to Utopia. Good chance this will be part of the Leaky Death Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=255545#poststop

Here's another bike trip I did that started in San Antonio and went up into the hill country:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=37011#poststop


----------



## Category6 (Jan 21, 2007)

MB1 said:


> Miss M and I have signed up for Hell Week out of Fredericksburg. We sure would love to ride the fixtes. We of course aren't going to have any problems with the distances but since it seems to be "Hill Country" what are the hills like?
> 
> Any places we should be sure to visit while there (by bike of course)?
> 
> Anything else we should know?


Definitely not for fixies.
100 miles on a fixie?!?

Great times are to be had though.
Visit the winery, leakey Death ride is a must, great bratwurst and beer, and a great great breakfast place that serves kolaches. Ask around they will direct you.
Magic Rock or mound or whatever its called.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Category6 said:


> Definitely not for fixies.
> 100 miles on a fixie?!?


We have done Gator Week the last 3 years fixed without any problems at all so the distance isn't an issue for us, just the hills. I suspect we could do Hell Week fixed but since it is our first time there we decided to ride the derailleur bikes.

Thanks everyone for the info and suggestions, looking forward to the trip this weekend.


----------



## Category6 (Jan 21, 2007)

MB1 said:


> We have done Gator Week the last 3 years fixed without any problems at all so the distance isn't an issue for us, just the hills. I suspect we could do Hell Week fixed but since it is our first time there we decided to ride the derailleur bikes.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the info and suggestions, looking forward to the trip this weekend.


Very jealous you are going and not me so enjoy to the max.
Please post when you get back.

I had a blast. You won't miss the fixie on the Bandera Leakey ride with a few 50 mph descents!
There are some rides with long flat stretches which would be OK for a fixie, but there are also rides with continuous undulations rising up and down and up and up to mesa like terrain and you willnot miss the fixie then either, but this is not to diss your strength as a fixed gear rider.

I live in the northeast and there are a lot of hills but not like the Hill Country out there. Quite challenging riding with the wind and the hills and all, but very beautiful.
Good luck.


----------

